# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Time to update pics

## bethdoth

It's been over a year since I updated with pics. Time to change my profile pic too. So I will be 57 in July and feel I still look pretty darn good. Two low dose tren cycles a year helps! I have not been able to do my core (Ab routine) for about 8 months because of arthritis in my L4 bothering me, so my abs are slipping a bit. Weight this morning was 207 @ 5' 10" probably 14-16% BF?

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam brother you look fantastic...thick as all hell...nice job my man...stud...

----------


## ScotchGuard02

> It's been over a year since I updated with pics. Time to change my profile pic too. So I will be 57 in July and feel I still look pretty darn good. Two low dose tren cycles a year helps! I have not been able to do my core (Ab routine) for about 8 months because of arthritis in my L4 bothering me, so my abs are slipping a bit. Weight this morning was 207 @ 5' 10" probably 14-16% BF?


Whoa, you look great! Great chest development.

----------


## bethdoth

> Whoa, you look great! Great chest development.


Thanks. Chest was always easy for me. When I was in my thirties I had this dumb idea "if I add an inch to my chest it will make my waist look smaller". At one point in my life I was 230 pounds 26% BF and smoking 2 packs a day. I went to sea (Navy) for 6 months and came back at 171 12% and had not had a smoke in 6 months. But even looking anorexic I still had love handles. I never really got abs till I joined here, I think it was Back in Black sent me a link to "So you want abs" That shit works. 
Overall I am pretty satisfied with my physique. I have been trying to cap my shoulders a bit more and build my traps just a bit more. It would be nice to get down to 11% BF, but then I would have to give up the Jameson Whiskey!

----------


## tcw

Awesome work Man!

QUESTION: How'd you get that great Tan?

~T

----------


## bethdoth

> Awesome work Man!
> 
> QUESTION: How'd you get that great Tan?
> 
> ~T


Melatan II for 4 weeks EOD and 6 minutes in the tanning bed on Saturday. Then 6 days on the beach in Jamaica!

----------


## zigzagzig

> Thanks. Chest was always easy for me. When I was in my thirties I had this dumb idea "if I add an inch to my chest it will make my waist look smaller". At one point in my life I was 230 pounds 26% BF and smoking 2 packs a day. I went to sea (Navy) for 6 months and came back at 171 12% and had not had a smoke in 6 months. But even looking anorexic I still had love handles. I never really got abs till I joined here, I think it was Back in Black sent me a link to "So you want abs" That shit works. 
> Overall I am pretty satisfied with my physique. I have been trying to cap my shoulders a bit more and build my traps just a bit more. It would be nice to get down to 11% BF, but then I would have to give up the Jameson Whiskey!


Hey man, impressive built! You are a great inspiration. I'm 35, but far away from your level, I hope I get closer to that look with the years. I'm starting my first cycle in a couple weeks and your comment about how you never had abs until you got here called my attention. I'm in the same situation. What's this "So you want abs" link?

----------


## Charlie67

57!? Damn! You're looking great. I'm deeply envious, great work. I'm 45 so maybe there's hope for me yet. 

Best ,
C-

----------


## bethdoth

> Hey man, impressive built! You are a great inspiration. I'm 35, but far away from your level, I hope I get closer to that look with the years. I'm starting my first cycle in a couple weeks and your comment about how you never had abs until you got here called my attention. I'm in the same situation. What's this "So you want abs" link?


https://forums.steroid.com/workout-t...-want-abs.html

A lot of the links are broken in the post, but you will get the basics of the exercises. Also abs are built in the kitchen!

----------


## zigzagzig

> https://forums.steroid.com/workout-t...-want-abs.html
> 
> A lot of the links are broken in the post, but you will get the basics of the exercises. Also abs are built in the kitchen!


Thanks man! I'm already doing many of these

----------


## Fred40

I'm 51 and currently working out pretty hard but have a long way to go. What's considered a "low dose" Tren cycle?

----------


## BG

looking great.....wish I was that tan.

----------


## bethdoth

> looking great.....wish I was that tan.


We had just got back from a week in Jamaica and I used MT2! Stuff does what it says it will do.

----------


## bethdoth

I know this thread is old, but i was cleaning up attachments and went back in to this thread. I missed a question and didn't reply maybe he will see this and still want an answer. 50mg tren A EOD or 250mg a week I consider low dose.

Leaned out a bit this summer. Participating in the comp helped.

----------


## Eduke93

Killing it!

----------


## bethdoth

> Killing it!


Thanks good to hear from you. How are you doing?

----------


## Eduke93

> Thanks good to hear from you. How are you doing?


Still in one piece! 

Been told i have chronic fatigue, not sure i believe them completely but either way they wont help me further as all blood work is fine, so just taking each day as it comes and resting up... 

Might also have carpel tunnel syndrome in both hands, but have to wait a week for the results, all good though staying positive, well trying too!

----------


## bethdoth

Sorry to hear that, wish you the best. Keep moving and doing what you normally would to the best of your abilities. I have all kinds of things wrong with me and at times feel like falling a sleep when driving to the gym. Just have to push through it and normally feel better once it's done.

----------


## Eduke93

> Sorry to hear that, wish you the best. Keep moving and doing what you normally would to the best of your abilities. I have all kinds of things wrong with me and at times feel like falling a sleep when driving to the gym. Just have to push through it and normally feel better once it's done.


Thanks BD!  :Smilie:  

And keep up the great work!

----------


## Fred40

> I know this thread is old, but i was cleaning up attachments and went back in to this thread. I missed a question and didn't reply maybe he will see this and still want an answer. 50mg tren A EOD or 250mg a week I consider low dose.
> 
> Leaned out a bit this summer. Participating in the comp helped.


Thanks for following up...I was still interested.

----------


## Charlie67

> I know this thread is old, but i was cleaning up attachments and went back in to this thread. I missed a question and didn't reply maybe he will see this and still want an answer. 50mg tren A EOD or 250mg a week I consider low dose.
> 
> Leaned out a bit this summer. Participating in the comp helped.


Damn BD, looking great. You inspire me to keep at it!

----------


## Tigershark

Great work!

----------


## bonhamsurf

Damn, looking good. I'm 45 and you're an inspiration for me to keep at it!

----------

